# Need New Headphones Under 2k



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm currently using Philips SSHP2000 over the over headphones and I love them. But has its toll on them are the cables have started to get disconnected so I have to bend them here and there to get it working.

I now need a new pair of over the ear headphones. I have these requirements -

Budget - Max 2k. few hundred more of its worth it.
Music I listen to - heavy metal

I'll be wearing them for extended periods of time while working so comfort is a priority. Any suggestions of such headphones?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (May 5, 2016)

SoundMAGIC P30

1. Folding portable design, over-the-ear design with tangle-free single-cord for use on the go.
2. Metal band with polycarbonate shell and parts for consistent tension and unmatched durability.
3. Truly high fidelity sound with excellent sound stage, accurace, and powerful smooth bass.
4. Stylish design with comfortable ear pads and headband padding for prolonged use.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2016)

yupstrips said:


> yes i need headphones



No you are selfish you just need post counts to be increased.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2016)

KumarPradeep said:


> You can go with various brands available in the market that have far good features more than what you expect. Try them out!!



What a revelation? 
As if Harshil doesn't know that already.


----------



## aakaash (May 5, 2016)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hi guys. I'm currently using Philips SSHP2000 over the over headphones and I love them. But has its toll on them are the cables have started to get disconnected so I have to bend them here and there to get it working.
> 
> I now need a new pair of over the ear headphones. I have these requirements -
> 
> ...



If you can extend your budget a bit go with the Audio Technica ATH M20x. I have used them personally (a friend of mine has these) and they are very comfortable and the sound quality is unbeatable for the price. I had seen them drop to 2.1K on paytm once, but since then these are sold for around 2.8K. Try your luck. I have the Sennheiser HD202II, but I won't recommend them as they are very uncomfortable for anything over 30min.

As other options you can consider the Phillips SHL3300 or the Samson SR850. I have no idea how these sound, but if what people say about them are to be believed, each one of them are great pair of headphones, particularly, the Samsons. The SR850s are semi open in nature, so they leak a lot of sound. They are also sold as Superlux HD 681 which too have great reviews. However people claim that the highs on these can be a bit overwhelming at times.


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

I own HD681: You MUST mod them, otherwise the treble will kill your your ears.

SR850 is an excellent choice: go for it. Better than my HD681


----------



## d3b (Jun 18, 2016)

You can follow my post, hope it might help.
*forum.digit.in/audio/197544-sony-mdr-xb450-complete-review-might-help-some.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2016)

I have SR850 (Headphone) and KZ Ate (earphone)

SR850 is the best headphone you can buy for soundquality under Rs 2000 but it requires a capable audio source (Prefer an external DAC).
Id recommend KZ Ate first, since its only Rs 611 and gives awsome audio quality for the money.. But you need to ship it from aliexpress which can take 20 days :/


----------



## sandynator (Jun 20, 2016)

+ 1 for samson With external DAC but may sound decent with current generation MB drivers

Get Samson SR950 instead of 850[still treble heavy on some tracks & most important not for longer use as sweaty ears due to pleather pads]


----------

